# Ein heiteres Gedicht



## garfield36 (28. März 2021)

*Ode an Bacchus*​
Er stand an seiner Messe Theke
und schaute mit vergnügten Sinnen
auf das gefüllte Glas herab.
Dies alles kann ich jetzt noch saufen
sprach er zu der Genossen Haufen
gestehet, dass ich glücklich bin.

Du hast des Bacchus Gunst erfahren
der vormals deinesgleichen war
sie lenkt jetzt deiner Kehle Durst.
Doch einer lebt noch dies zu rächen
dich kann mein Mund nicht glücklich sprechen
solange des Milchtrinkers Auge wacht.

Und eh' der Antialkoholiker noch geendet
da stellt sich vom Duty-free gesendet
der PX-Manager dem Manne dar.
Lasst Herr, den Sekt ins Glase gluckern
und mit den Perlen tut dann blubbern
wie es geziemt nur wahren Schluckern.

Es ward das Alkoholverbot nun aufgehoben
der Erlass, der kam von ganz hoch oben
jetzt könnt ihr endlich aus euch toben.
Und nimmt aus einer großen Tasche, gar eine Magnumflasche
worauf nur mehr der Korken knallte
und Lachen und Gesang die Nacht durchhallte.


----------

